# Can i exercise while on antibiotics?



## mafia6 (Sep 30, 2005)

recently had tonsilitis....my doctor prescribed a course of antibiotics meant to be taken in a week...just 2days into medication my tonsilitis has already subsided enough for me to feel the itch to ride again....of course i have to finish the entire course of antibiotics but can i exercise during this period of time? its killing me to be cooped up at home :madman:

edit: i am taking cloxacillin..it should be under penincillin


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*This is something....*

that you should really be asking your doctor. But generally yes you can exercise while on antibiotics. However, most penicillin derivatives and synthetic or semisynthetic penicillins affect the renal system. A slowing of the bodies ability to handle liquid waste is sometimes noted. So a lowering of the intensity of exercise to a point where heavy hydration isn't required would be a good idea. Another thing that is note worthy is often a course of treatment involving antibiotics can lower resistance to other infections of a communicable nature. So it might be advisable to avoid gyms etc. Also changing or raising your metabolic rate through exercise can have an affect on the effectiveness of some antibiotics. So ask you doctor and FOLLOW his advice. You only have, what? 3 or 4 days left to go. I don't think it'll kill you to take it easy. Tonsilitis can be a tough and recurent infection if you don't kill it the first time around. So call the Doc and get his recommendation.

Good Dirt


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I just had oral surgery for a bone graft about 7 weeks ago and found that the antibiotic, which was Clindamycin, made my muscle ache some.
I still got some exercise, but I backed way off.
Heavy duty aerobic exercise, can also weaken the immune system some.
I'd just take it easy and spin around. Look at the wildlife and the view etc.
Let your body use resources to repair damage, instead of recovery after a ride.
Also beware of Dr.s that are well meaning, but unaware of the special problems that athletes face when ill.
That doesn't mean, not talking to your Dr. about this though, but make sure he/she knows how much you ride.


----------



## mafia6 (Sep 30, 2005)

hmm..ok seems like the general idea is to not do intensive exercise...so i guess it would be fine to just ride around the areas outside my house to have some cool air. 

thanks guys!


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd say definately take it easy. The last thing you need to do is stress your already weakened immune system out anymore. Also as noted above a lot of antibiotics affect your renal systems ability to remove waste and push fluid through your body, so if you are going to do anything be sure to drink something with a lot of electrolytes in it so you don't become dehydrated and in the hospital.

I'd also recommend if you have to exercise maybe if you have a trainer at home hook your bike up to it and just pedal lightly or take a nice walk, but if it were me I'd just bite the bullet and spend the week resting up.


----------

